
Hugo Best Novel Award Winner: The Three Body Problem - kev6168
http://www.thehugoawards.org/
======
bwb
Fantastic book, I just finished it and the 2nd one and I highly recommend it.
The translation is very well done, and the perspective so unique :), it isn't
very often you get to read sci fi from a Chinese perspective.

~~~
chowyuncat
Is the third (and presumably final) book available in English, yet?

~~~
bwb
Not yet, still being translated.

